# ChadStokes - 2018 Bewitched Lawn Reno Journal



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

I've been researching for some time now and have decided it was time to start anew! Here is a little backstory of the current status and where things will be headed.

We built the house and settled in late October 2017. The week before settlement, the builder subbed out the landscaping/lawn care to a local vendor to finish the work. During the entire home building process I kept a very close eye, pretty much every day on the progress.

Now comes the yard....The vendor's methods have something that needs attention. First off, all the existing topsoil was removed from the lot, and the fill that was excavated for the foundation was moved to the back of the lot. When it came time to grade the yard, all the compact subsoil was pulled back into the yard and was "leveled" with a bobcat.

The vendor then coated the entire plot with straw by blowing and piling it so heavy you could not see the unevenness of the yard, as well as the poor grading of the plot. Then to finish the day out they spray seeded over top of the straw as they drove their truck through the yard to do so.

Late October and November we had some serious weeks of heavy rain, and to my concern was that most of the seed would wash out since seed to soil contact was non existent from the beginning. Now comes early spring and I start to see little growth. What was emerging first was not the grass, but numerous varieties of weeds. I asked at the time of seeding what the mixture was but they said it was their own special formula and would not disclose that info.

Since we built the new house, the yard is also under warranty. But the builder is pushing it off and not responding to inquires about repairing the yard. Now the yard has issues and I'm fed up. If I'm going to spend money out of pocket I want to do it right.

So here I am...current day, with a yard that is probably 20-30% weeds, 70% grass (unknown mix) and a ton of compact clay soil that never germinated or washed out!

My first goal is to renovate the front yard this fall, with a NuGlade/Bewitched Kentucky Bluegrass, and take on the back yard next season.

Here is my current status











Current intruders



Other projects


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Cool, I like midnight. When is your kill date?


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Cool, I like midnight. When is your kill date?


I'm looking to start the beginning of July, hopefully the week of the 4th


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

I've got the same clay compacted subsoil on my 3 year old house. It grows grass just fine so don't worry about that.

Most of the weeds you posted aren't that big of a deal. With a little care and attention I think you could definitely turn that lawn around and make it the best in the neighborhood within a year.

That said, if you are up for the work involved in a renovation and have the drive to acquire the knowledge (rather quickly I might add as your seeding window is rapidly approaching and you'll have a lot of prework that needs to be done), then good luck to you! I will be following this Journal closely and will help out where I can. I'm doing my third renovation in a row this year so I've been around the block.

How many SF are you renovating?


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Greenrebellion said:


> I've got the same clay compacted subsoil on my 3 year old house. It grows grass just fine so don't worry about that.
> 
> Most of the weeds you posted aren't that big of a deal. With a little care and attention I think you could definitely turn that lawn around and make it the best in the neighborhood within a year.
> 
> ...


My plot is about 16,000 sf, but actually grass SF is about 12,000. I am looking at getting some seed ordered this week and will start the roundup treatments but this coming weekend. I'm splitting this into 2 projects, The front yard & backyard will be two separate renovations. My front yard should be easy to manage and is honestly my main concern.

My backyard is getting a deck built and I'll have trucks and too much traffic to even consider doing it as a whole..so next season I'll work on that.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

The weapon of choice, 2 applications to the front yard should do it!


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

Good luck, no turning back once you throw the glyphosate down!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

ready for this weekend!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

June 29th (Kill date) - Applied 6 Gallon mix of Gylptosate / babysoap to front yard


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

ChadStokes said:


> July 29th (Kill date) - Applied 6 Gallon mix of Gylptosate / babysoap to front yard


June?


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

g-man said:


> ChadStokes said:
> 
> 
> > July 29th (Kill date) - Applied 6 Gallon mix of Gylptosate / babysoap to front yard
> ...


Lol, sorry...that is correct. I need to get some sleep!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

July 1st...shes a burning!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

July 2nd, Day 3 of the kill sauce!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It will sound weird, but keep watering the round up area to encourage grow of weed.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

July 3rd, Early morning status update!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Decided to scalp it today.....Happy 4th of July tomorrow!


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice, now keep it wet and get all the weeds to germinate.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Greenrebellion said:


> Nice, now keep it wet and get all the weeds to germinate.


Absolutely! I fallowed for a couple weeks and wished I would've done it longer. Looks like it's dying nicely :thumbup:


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

July 6th, Round 2 of the kill sauce....new Hunter Pro and MP rotators arrive tomorrow! Getting my above ground irrigation setup and tweaked before we level the yard and prep for reseed!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

look at what just arrived! Just waiting on my MP rotators to arrive!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Yard calcs are done, not as bad as I was anticipating it to be!



I'm about ready to pull the trigger on the seed order...at this point I'm thinking a 50/50 mix of NuGlade & Bewitched..I'll coin it the NUBE (Newbie) Blend. The seed rating is calling for 2lbs per/1000 sqft. I was planning on ordering a 10lb bag since I only have about 3000 sqft to cover. Any suggestions?


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

3 of my MP rotators came in today!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

ChadStokes said:


> look at what just arrived! Just waiting on my MP rotators to arrive!


Hey @ChadStokes , where did you get these sprinkler heads and bases? Did they come as a set with the hose stake attachment, or are you hacking this together?


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

@gm560 I ordered everything on Amazon separately and built them. I can get you all the part numbers


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sweet, thanks. Even better would be amazon links.... that way I can use the TLF Amazon link to throw some support!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Hunter Pro Spray 4" w/check valve 5 pack

Rain Bird 1/2" x 1/2" PVC Riser

Orbit 1/2" Sprinkler Base 5 Pack

Hunter MP300090 3-Pack | MP Rotator Spray Nozzle | 22 to 30-Feet Radius | Adjustable from 90 to 210-Degree Arc


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@gm560 You will be better off ordering from sprinkler warehouse. Amazon prices for some of this stuff is too much when you are buying multiples. The amazon price "includes" the vendor shipping cost so it is "free shipping". For example: the 1/2 risers are 0.24 vs 1.24 at amazon. The 4in heads  are $4.96.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

g-man said:


> @gm560 You will be better off ordering from sprinkler warehouse. Amazon prices for some of this stuff is too much when you are buying multiples. The amazon price "includes" the vendor shipping cost so it is "free shipping". For example: the 1/2 risers are 0.24 vs 1.24 at amazon. The 4in heads  are $4.96.


Correct, Sprinkler warehouse was cheaper then Amazon. I found my total being around $121 for everything shipped from Amazon, and Sprinkler warehouse was $81 shipped with 4 day Fedex. I just get in the habit of going straight to Amazon...something I need to stop doing...lol


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## mikelask24 (May 23, 2018)

I'm watering with the same equipment for my spring reno. I know it's too late but others can check out Drip depot for great prices. They were much cheaper than Amazon for everything.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Today was a good day! I found gold at my local Home Depot, its back in stock so I picked up 6 bags of Milorganite for the Reno as well as started dethatching and removing large rocks from the yard.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

dethatched some more this afternoon!


----------



## Pennsylvaniablue (Jun 4, 2018)

I have an electric dethatcher if you ever need to borrow one.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks like good prep work on the seed bed. That's so important. Keep the pics coming @ChadStokes


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Been following your journal some, as I am preparing my renovation as well. What did you end up deciding on for seed?


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Buddy said:


> Been following your journal some, as I am preparing my renovation as well. What did you end up deciding on for seed?


I decided to order from seedsuperstore.com and I purchased a 50/50 mix of NuGlade & Bewitched Kentucky Bluegrass. I ordered a 10lb bag since I only have 3000 sq/ft and I only need to put down 2lbs/1000 sq/ft.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

here is a picture of my current progress with rock removal and dethatching


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Coming along very nicely :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I normally dont recommend tilting the soil so it does settle uneven, but it might help you find more of those large rock the builder left you. I would consider renting one.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

g-man said:


> I normally dont recommend tilting the soil so it does settle uneven, but it might help you find more of those large rock the builder left you. I would consider renting one.


I will be tilling the existing soil first and regrading, one of the main reasons I decided to go this route. After everything is leveled and rolled smooth, I will bring in additional screened soil and compost to bring everything level in preparation for seeding. I plan on giving the ground some time to settle before I seed.


----------



## Creel (Jul 2, 2018)

Cannot wait to see this. You are really making me want to just kill off everything and start fresh.
Are you planning to keep your irrigation above the soil after the reno as well I'm assuming? This looks about the route I want to go rather than moving a single sprinkler all over the yard.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

just a birds eye view of the progress...its going to look so good this fall.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Still here guys....been keeping busy with work so little time to update....


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Looks like you've been doing excellent work :thumbup:


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Day 2 of stone removal and leveling....ready to roll and bring in some good screened topsoil/compost!


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Looking good brother! I can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks good. When is seed down?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

This is awesome! I'm also fighting clay, bad soil and bad grass mix from a 1 year old house. Currently overseeding with 4th. Millennium and Traverse 2 TTTF and Bewitched KBG. I subscribed  I want to see your Bewitched progress


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Following! Looks good


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

wrapped up the side of the house then made two passes dragging the ground rake on the flat side to semi-level for now. Hoping to roll the existing soil tomorrow before the rains come in.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Dude, looks awesome! Get that seed down for maximum grow time before winter. In hindsight I wish I had put down a tackifier after I seeded. Based on our current 7 day forecast give yourself some piece of mind and put it down. You don't want to be reseeding after a wash out, trust me.

You're going to have the best lawn on that street in no time!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

looking to seed by labor day....almost there!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> Dude, looks awesome! Get that seed down for maximum grow time before winter. In hindsight I wish I had put down a tackifier after I seeded. Based on our current 7 day forecast give yourself some piece of mind and put it down. You don't want to be reseeding after a wash out, trust me.
> 
> You're going to have the best lawn on that street in no time!


I second the tackifier, wished i would have done it. If you have to reseed it will be getting a little late in the season.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Rolled the yard smooth in prep for the clean topsoil so I can get it level and then time to seed! Decided to mow the back while I was at it.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Well its officially ready for seed....put down 7 yards of compost/mushroom soil, then dragged it out flat then rolled it smooth! Ready to put my Scott's lawn food down,seed and cover with peat moss!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Dude, looks awesome! Getting it in after a work day. I was just telling the wife I am bummed out because I wanted to offer to give you a hand with the seeding and peat. Unfortunately I am IN a wedding this weekend and we will be gone from Sat morning until Monday. If you get low on peat let me know, I have an extra 8cu yards from my reno unopened in the shed you can have. Also, were you planning on putting down any Tenacity or something similar? I have extra of that also I could drop off both on the way home from work Thrus or Friday. I get off the Turnpike in Lebanon and head south. Let me know

One suggestion from the pics I noticed. Pull some extra topsoil from somewhere on the front up to the walkway curve by the drive way. The more flush the soil is to the concrete the less you will need to use the weed-wacker every time you mow.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Status update!

The seed is down, I repeat the seed is down!

Spent the better part of the evening getting it done...

Started with Scott's Turf Builder with weed preventer...broadcasted 3/4 of the bag down

Moved onto putting down the NuBe Blend...(Nuglade/Bewitched) at 3lbs per 1000. I kept a pound from the 10lb bag for some touch up spots and I'll order more if needed.

Then came the fun part....11 bags of premier peat moss at 3 cu/ft and spread it out even over the seed.

Spent about 30 mins on the rider and rolled everything nice and flat and started to drop my Hunter Pros into place.

The timer is set for 5 intervals of 15 mins each daily. I'll adjust if needed!

Time to sit back and watch her grow!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> Dude, looks awesome! Getting it in after a work day. I was just telling the wife I am bummed out because I wanted to offer to give you a hand with the seeding and peat. Unfortunately I am IN a wedding this weekend and we will be gone from Sat morning until Monday. If you get low on peat let me know, I have an extra 8cu yards from my reno unopened in the shed you can have. Also, were you planning on putting down any Tenacity or something similar? I have extra of that also I could drop off both on the way home from work Thrus or Friday. I get off the Turnpike in Lebanon and head south. Let me know
> 
> One suggestion from the pics I noticed. Pull some extra topsoil from somewhere on the front up to the walkway curve by the drive way. The more flush the soil is to the concrete the less you will need to use the weed-wacker every time you mow.


Thanks man! My goal was to have it completed before Labor Day....Mission accomplished. I ordered some Tenacity for later but used Scotts Turf Builder which has mesotrione in it so I'm good as of now. We'll have to get together here soon! Now that this fun part is over I'll have some free time!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Looks great, you got that down fast! With bewitched in the blend you should see some babies by next Thurs or Friday. The weather looks pretty favorable as long as there is no pop up down pour.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> Looks great, you got that down fast! With bewitched in the blend you should see some babies by next Thurs or Friday. The weather looks pretty favorable as long as there is no pop up down pour.


 I saw in the forecast they were calling for rain for the next couple days so I figured I'd try to take advantage of getting the grass seed down since they went calling for any major storms.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Nice! IIRC you were renovating 3k sq ft? How did you come up with 11 bags of peat moss to cover the seed?


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Looks like your area is getting hammered with rain. Hows it look on the cameras? Its pouring at my place also and on the radar its not moving its just sitting over the area.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Hoping this storm missed you, its only in part of the county


----------



## Pennsylvaniablue (Jun 4, 2018)

I have a little over an inch on my gauge last time I looked here. I came on home on I78 through Fredericksburg and the one intersection i went through was about 2 feet deep. Looks like you wont have to water much the next few days if at all.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm 2 inches in my gauge.....looks like war in the front yard.......very disappointed but I'm hoping that its just the peat moss that washed and not most of the seed. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that the seed stayed in the soil..I rolled everything in so hopefully it stayed put and its just peat moss washout!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

ChadStokes said:


> I'm 2 inches in my gauge.....looks like war in the front yard.......very disappointed but I'm hoping that its just the peat moss that washed and not most of the seed. I rolled everything in so I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that it stayed in the soil!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

From experience, let it dry out so that its not soaked, reseed at half rate and roll. If the peat washed out the seed did too. Horrible timing, hasnt rained in weeks


----------



## Pennsylvaniablue (Jun 4, 2018)

Ouch, I did about a 1400 sq ft section last week and its mostly in tact still. If you need any help this weekend I'll gladly lend a hand.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

I just ordered another 25lb bag of straight bewitched for backup...I applied the seed about 2-3lbs per 1000...seeding wasn't bad but I may take you guys up on the offer! This is just killing me right now!


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Wow, sorry to see what just happened. I'm sure things will be alright, especially if you rolled it in.

If you are going to reseed areas, I'd pickup some M-Binder (Tackifier) and mix that in on top of the peat moss. Did that with my reno and it works very well.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, the new compost/mushroom soil below stayed in place and I can only hope the seed embedded when I raked and rolled it in! My problem will be getting my roller back in there with things being so saturated and soft!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

This just showed up today as well...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I had this problem last week. Don't go out there today. It is going to be too wet to walk in the mud. Let it dry until tomorrow before you drop more seeds. It is going to be so wet that you won't need a roller for a few days.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Current rainfall..


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Just got home, we got 7" in 3 hours. I thought I would be fine since the baby grass is rooted, looks really bad. Its all matted down into the dirt. I would let it dry a bit and use the blower to stand it up but I am leaving in the morning for 3 days. I'll tell ya, the our weather this summer has been crazy. After today I think we broke the record for wettest year ever, even more than Hurricane Agnes in 1972


----------



## Pennsylvaniablue (Jun 4, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> Just got home, we got 7" in 3 hours. I thought I would be fine since the baby grass is rooted, looks really bad. Its all matted down into the dirt. I would let it dry a bit and use the blower to stand it up but I am leaving in the morning for 3 days. I'll tell ya, the our weather this summer has been crazy. After today I think we broke the record for wettest year ever, even more than Hurricane Agnes in 1972


just passed Lititz springs park and its completely flooded. This year has been something else.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Pennsylvaniablue said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home, we got 7" in 3 hours. I thought I would be fine since the baby grass is rooted, looks really bad. Its all matted down into the dirt. I would let it dry a bit and use the blower to stand it up but I am leaving in the morning for 3 days. I'll tell ya, the our weather this summer has been crazy. After today I think we broke the record for wettest year ever, even more than Hurricane Agnes in 1972
> ...


Thats my route home, 501 was closed because of flooding. A 40 min drive took me and hour and a half. You passed right by me, I'm on 2nd Ave


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

ChadStokes said:


> I'm 2 inches in my gauge.....looks like war in the front yard.......very disappointed but I'm hoping that its just the peat moss that washed and not most of the seed. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that the seed stayed in the soil..I rolled everything in so hopefully it stayed put and its just peat moss washout!


Honestly it looks like you got off easy. The rain sucks but it could have been much worse!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

the aftermath.....


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Surprisingly the peat moss held onto the seed....trying to spread it out evenly and see what happens


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Raked it out and rolled it back in....hopefully I can salvage some of it!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Smart! That looks really good. I like the raking it out idea, haven't seen that before


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Just a lil rake & roll......





Tomorrow I'm going to pick up some more peat moss to fill some of the bare areas, still waiting on the replacement seed to come in first so I can overseed at half rate


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

July 30 - planted seed
July 31 - 2.5 inches of rain and partial washout
Aug 1 - ranked out remaining peat moss
Aug 2 - watered
Aug 3 - sprouts emerging!

granted it's been about 90% humidity for the last 3 days things have been staying damp with very little watering needed!



Looks like the Tenacity is working its magic.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Sprinklers are back in and on a new 2 zone timer...now time to sit back and watch


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Congrats on the babies! 
Sucks about the washout but things are looking great again. Best of luck, look forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Putting those Hunter Pros to work!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

more babies!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Picked up some more peat moss to top my overseeding tomorrow since a good majority of seed washed out, while I was at home depot I scored a pretty good deal on some fert.

Vigoro Super Green 35-0-5



another pic of progress from today


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

I cleared out the bottom of a pallet of that clearance fertilizer last week at my HD. Good deal. Slow release with iron and potassium for $3.50 a bag.

Good luck on the overseed. The ghost weeds look awesome in that pic!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

backup has arrived





and another little storm passed by tonight


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

just......cant......win.......fml


----------



## Pennsylvaniablue (Jun 4, 2018)

jeez, more rain in the forecast for this weekend too. Did you try a tackifier this last time?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I know how you feel, we had 8" in one week and i reseeded some areas twice. I also lost some grass just from being under water for so long.


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

I feel for you @ChadStokes I've had three wash outs so far on my reno. Hopefully after this weekend you get some dry weather and you can seed for the final time. I will be doing the same.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I feel your pain. My backyard is flooded, but the tackifier seems to be working. I will post more pictures everyday to see how much it holds.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5803


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@ChadStokes I don't think any tackier could withstand that. Sorry to see that.


----------



## GMM (Jul 18, 2018)

Ouch, I've got 4" of rain through Sunday headed my way, so I expect my yard to look the same shortly.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How is your reno doing? germination?


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

things are looking good so far! still very spotty but with 2 washouts that was expected. Picked up a new toy today for the back yard!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

9-15-18

Watering every 6 hours, 7 minutes for each zone. I am patiently waiting until Flo passes this week to overseed and hopefully fill in the rest of what washed out!

my "grass" cams....lol


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Nice updates looking forward to more


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Just a picture of the side area to show the growth...its coming along!


and a quick picture of the plugs from when I ran the aerator in the back yard.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Hand pulled all the crabgrass sprouts today. Just waiting on this next storm to pass and then time to overseed!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Overseeded tonight and covered with more peat moss! Lets see how those bare spots look in about a week!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

9-22-18 Growth update....still waiting on some bare areas to germinate after the overseeding. It's probably about 5 more days till we see sprouts but the rest is coming along nicely!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Looking good!

Is the neighbor across the street going through a late renovation???


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Is the neighbor across the street going through a late renovation???


He just moved in this week. The builder contracted the same company that did my yard..which is why mine is being renovated...I feel sorry for the guy..he has no idea how bad its going to turn out!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

9-27-18 status update!

More germination and filling in has occurred! I have since pulled the sprinklers since the ground is so soft I can barely walk in it! I've applied some humic/fulvic acid to help the fert kick in to overdrive and hopefully boost the root growth!


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Wow! You've put a lot of work in to get here. I'm impressed with your tenacity!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Scored a used Lesco 50lb spreader today driving by a random yard sale for $30!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

ChadStokes said:


> Scored a used Lesco 50lb spreader today driving by a random yard sale for $30!


Wow! That's a win!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

9-30-18 Status update! Pulling the remainder of crabgrass sprouts by hand (very few actually) and just watching it grow! It's starting to look like a lawn again!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

^ Nice!!


----------



## Pennsylvaniablue (Jun 4, 2018)

I can kind of see it from the main road when I drive by. It's finally taking off!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

First mow of the new lawn, I kept with the 1/3 rule and just topped some of the long spots but it's looking better everyday!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Well done! That will look gorgeous by the end of springtime!


----------



## GMM (Jul 18, 2018)

ChadStokes said:


> First mow of the new lawn, I kept with the 1/3 rule and just topped some of the long spots but it's looking better everyday!


That's starting to fill in great. Good to see a torrential downpour or three couldn't keep you down


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

GMM said:


> ChadStokes said:
> 
> 
> > First mow of the new lawn, I kept with the 1/3 rule and just topped some of the long spots but it's looking better everyday!
> ...


It's been exactly 5 weeks to get it to this point, but I'm determined to make this the best lawn in my neighborhood! I put the sprinklers back in tonight and will continue to water it lightly. I'm debating if I should "throw er down" with some Milorganite this season or just hold off.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Your lawn has come a far way. It is growing in well, even with the washouts


----------



## Hyna32 (Dec 1, 2017)

@ChadStokes By Thnxsgvng you'll be on your front porch admiring the work, progress, and reminiscing the close calls...it'll be so much fuller by then. And as @ken-n-nancy stated, next Spring...Bewitched explosion :thumbup: In the cooler temps now, my spring BW reno just shifted into high gear, truly amazing to watch. Each week the gaps significantly close, you'll see. Congrats!


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

ChadStokes said:


> It's been exactly 5 weeks to get it to this point, but I'm determined to make this the best lawn in my neighborhood! I put the sprinklers back in tonight and will continue to water it lightly. I'm debating if I should "throw er down" with some Milorganite this season or just hold off.


Lawn looks great considering the hurdles you had to deal with. Time for a reel mower and TOTALLY dominate the neighborhood.

Skip Milo, Urea or Ammonium sulfate would be my vote. Light weekly feedings until first frost hits.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

zeus201 said:


> ChadStokes said:
> 
> 
> > It's been exactly 5 weeks to get it to this point, but I'm determined to make this the best lawn in my neighborhood! I put the sprinklers back in tonight and will continue to water it lightly. I'm debating if I should "throw er down" with some Milorganite this season or just hold off.
> ...


A reel mower will be down the road...it needs to be leveled a bit more next season before I make that jump to the big league. This season was about establishing a new base to work with and it's going to get some more doses of ammonium sulfate for the rest of the growing season!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

I've been looking for a used push mower to use until next season and came across a local deal on facebook...

picked up this sweet tool today for $100.




and I had to give a test run...it was the 2nd mow on the new turf and I dropped it down to 2 inches.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow, for how much washout you had that has come along very well. Great deal on the mower too.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

It was a busy day today...put down 1.0 lbs /1000 of urea on the reno area and then got to work on building my homemade stripe kit for the new Honda..

I had to give it a test run once it was all done and what a difference in the cut in this Honda...its crazy how well this thing mulches and the striper did a fantastic job!









and a picture of the density of the new turf!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

:thumbup: That is looking awesome. Going to look even better next spring.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

3rd mow at 2".....I have some weeds trying to emerge but I will hit the yard with a dose of tenacity this weekend and see where things stand


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Decided it was time to go a little lower...dropped the deck 1 more notch to 1.5" and let her rip.
I need to get some iron down to darken things up a bit and hit it with tenacity this weekend to take care of a few problem spots.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Looking good man, those problem areas are really starting to fill in.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Took some time this afternoon to hand pull some more crabgrass and other weeds, then decided to throw er down! Went with a full bag rate to finish out this season!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Raised HOC to 2" and gave her the double wide


----------



## Vito (Aug 27, 2018)

It's a lawn! Oh man I was hoping all that work wouldn't be in vain, its great to see it like this.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

This is going to look fantastic in the spring when it goes bananas and really fills in. Already looks good :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

As the season is coming to an end, I decided it was time to straighten up the garage a bit....decided in the rubbermaid fasttrack system and couldn't be happier!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Pulled the sprinklers today and cleaned everything and gave the yard some double stripes to finish out the season! Looking forward to next year and see how the reno starts a new season!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks fantastic. We have a warm week coming up, wouldn't be surprised if you're not done quite yet.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Looks fantastic. We have a warm week coming up, wouldn't be surprised if you're not done quite yet.


Thanks! I noticed that this morning! I've been working in Towson, Maryland the last 2 1/2 weeks so I've been checking in from my webcam to see how its holding up. It will probably need another mowing by the time I get home this coming weekend!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

11-7-18

Growth has slowed down and now I'm debating if I mow it or just let it go for the rest of the season....it's looking nice and green. Can't wait until the gaps fill in!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Looks great, we used the same seed blend and one of my three cultivars is still growing. Not crazy, but I cut it Saturday and Sunday and its added another half inch since Sunday.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Some time to start decorating for this winter....found this guy to help with winter domination lol


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

ChadStokes said:


> Some time to start decorating for this winter....found this guy to help with winter domination lol


 :lol: nice touch!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Can't enjoy the mow...so might as well enjoy the snow!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Not enjoying it at all. Took me 6 hours to get home from Harrisburg. I wanted to mow Saturday, not gonna happen


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Since this is going to be a slow time of the year...I've picked up a new hobby

now time to enjoy the brew! First up, Citra Smash IPA


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Still holding onto that dark green color even this late in the season!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

It's late December and my yard is still holding that green! Numerous people commented on how good my yard still looked this season!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

ChadStokes said:


> It's late December and my yard is still holding that green! Numerous people commented on how good my yard still looked this season!


Seems like it filled in those bare spots compared to your November pic too! Looking good!


----------

